# Ryu vs Bruce Wayne



## gabies (Oct 22, 2015)

Conditions: Bruce is fighting without his suit, gadgets. he is wearing a ghi. Ryu can not use hadoukens or energy based attacks
Mindset: A fair fight, no dirty moves, just straight forward martial arts of their specialty
Location: an octagon ufc ring
knowledge: they have no prior knowledge of each other

who is the better martial artist in this scenario


----------



## Imagine (Oct 22, 2015)

Batman knows like every martial art 

Ryu is laughably stronger than him, though. 

Dunno if Batmang is faster.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 22, 2015)

Imagine said:


> *Batman knows like every martial art*
> 
> Ryu is laughably stronger than him, though.
> 
> Dunno if Batmang is faster.



I don't think martial arts skill can really be measured by the amount of styles you know alone. Ryu's very proficient in his own style Ansatsuken so even if we equalized stats for this we'd still be comparing a fictional martial arts style above most martial arts styles in Ryu's verse to Batman knowing a bunch of other styles. Not really comparable.


----------



## kluang (Oct 22, 2015)

> I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who has practiced one kick 10,000 times.



Bruce Lee

The number of martial arts known by Batman isnt a factor, but how he's gonna apply them. Ryu has practice his style since he was a kid and only that.  Hand and feet. No wespons.
Batman divides his time learning martial arts and science and creating gadgets, making him the jack of trades.

So Ryu takes this, midd diff


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Is this a joke? Batman stalemated Cass Cain, held his own with Bronze Tiger and Lady Shiva in terms of skill he rekts Ryu.


----------



## gabies (Oct 22, 2015)

kluang said:


> Bruce Lee
> 
> The number of martial arts known by Batman isnt a factor, but how he's gonna apply them. Ryu has practice his style since he was a kid and only that.  Hand and feet. No wespons.
> Batman divides his time learning martial arts and science and creating gadgets, making him the jack of trades.
> ...



ah never saw it like this, good point 


i honestly thought it could go either way tbh


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 22, 2015)

that's some specious logic man


----------



## Imagine (Oct 22, 2015)

I was hardly trying to justify quantity over quality. Obviously Ryu is a skilled but so is Bruce. Bruce can look at things from a different angle due to having experience in more fields of combat compared to Ryu.

But there is also the fact that Ryu is stronger physically.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

How fast are ryu reactions


----------



## Imagine (Oct 22, 2015)

Probably massively hypersonic+ (mach 1000+)

He's reacted to and dodged attacks from Akuma whose ki blasts are that fast.


----------



## The Runner (Oct 22, 2015)

Bruce _mastered_ 127 diffrent martial arts. But it's obvious that he doesn't use every single one, considering how many authors just pay no mind to that particular explanation. That being said, he's apparently still one of the best is MA in his universe. But Ryu has had more time to sharpen his style.

Also, isn't Ryu hypersonic or some shit? 'Cause being a martial artist isn't _all_ about skill, iirc


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Oct 22, 2015)

Batman's easily a better martial artist, but Ryu's a fuck of a lot stronger and faster.

Unless Bruce gets lucky with some magic pressure point stuff, he's not really doing jack.

And even if he did, Ryu's tough enough to tank pretty much whatever Bruce can dish out.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Is this a joke? *Batman stalemated Cass Cain*, held his own with Bronze Tiger and Lady Shiva in terms of skill he rekts Ryu.



Batman gets his ass kicked by Deathstroke in h2h

Cassandra Cain takes down Deathstroke, who can really only beat her with long-range or prep. 

Batman stalemates Cass.

Not to mention recently Cass took down Dick like he was chump change. Man, I wish there was a tournament to settle who's the best. 

Karate Kid doesn't count.


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 22, 2015)

XImpossibruX said:


> Batman gets his ass kicked by Deathstroke in h2h
> 
> Cassandra Cain takes down Deathstroke, who can really only beat her with long-range or prep.
> 
> ...



 Well, that explains why Arkham Origins' writers decided to have Batman beating Slade


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 23, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Well, that explains why Arkham Origins' writers decided to have Batman beating Slade



Disappointing boss battle was disappointing.



SuperJoggaCypher the 3rd said:


> Bruce *mastered* 127 diffrent martial arts. But it's obvious that he doesn't use every single one, considering how many authors just pay no mind to that particular explanation. That being said, he's apparently still one of the best is MA in his universe. But Ryu has had more time to sharpen his style.
> 
> Also, isn't Ryu hypersonic or some shit? 'Cause being a martial artist isn't _all_ about skill, iirc



Believe it or not that doesn't mean as much as you think it does...Not by itself anyway...


----------



## kluang (Oct 23, 2015)

What the hell he needs that many? You want fast hitting strike? Pick karate, taekwando or muai thai. You want joint lock? Jujitsu  or Silat Melayu.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2015)

XImpossibruX said:


> Batman gets his ass kicked by Deathstroke in h2h
> 
> Cassandra Cain takes down Deathstroke, who can really only beat her with long-range or prep.
> 
> ...



You must haven't fully read that fight did you? Did you miss the part where Slade blatantly said if he didn't have a healing factor he would be fucked? And he was so battered after the fight a random fucking thug knocked him out and robbed him.


Batman isn't that slower either he has reactions that put him in mhs range as well


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 23, 2015)

Basically comes down if Batman can land a pressure point strike before getting pasted by Ryu.

Ryu has at least Multi-City Block+ durability (scaling from Chun-Li's most powerful attacking/fighting Akuma) and MHS reactions.  He can lift 40-50 tons without amping himself with ki for an extended duration.

[YOUTUBE]se5_5Et_l0g[/YOUTUBE]

No armor Batman attempts to block a strike from Ryu?  His arms get shattered.

More likely than not?  Because of his experience with fighting the best martial artists on his planet in street fighter tournaments for years, he's seen the majority of the fighting styles that Bruce will be using.  He's stronger and more durable by a crapload.  He's faster in reactions (I think).  I'd give it to Ryu 9/10 with the odd pressure point victory for Bats.


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 23, 2015)

How strong and fast is Ryu actually?

Batman is fast enough to esacpe a 5 story building before Jay Garrick can search the entire building.


His senses are trained enough to hit an invisible opponent by reading his breath pattern.


Switched cups faster than a human could blink.


Enough speed and strength to solo 15 manbats in a suit(Each bat is at least 50 tonner).


Pulls back a 600 pound Manbat who is trying to escape.


Batman has 50+ tons class with FTL reaction speed and 3-4 digit Mach combat speed.


----------



## gabies (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's some specious logic man



i mean if ryu has dedicated his life to onestyle and perfected it to it's maximum level compared to batman who has a mixed bag of martial arts who is proficient (but not a master in all of them) it would be pretty hard for bruce to beat someone who spent his life mastering one style unless bruce tries to rely on pressure points, but after seeing some of the posts and seeing ryus strength and speed feats it's gonna be tough for bruce to win, but it wouldnt be impossible, just really really hard for bruce           .


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 23, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Batman has 50+ tons class with *FTL reaction speed* and 3-4 digit Mach combat speed.



Batman being a 50 tonner makes sense given the feats you guys are brought; but FTL Batman seems more like jobbed Batman :sweat


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 23, 2015)

this is a spite thread..


a highly trained ninja with all sort of fancy gadgets versus a playboy billionaire that probably cant even throw a decent punch if his life depended on it.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Oct 23, 2015)

Batman is the better fighter.

But he has no chance here. Ryu have much better phisical stats.

Batman fans trying to put him in FTL reaction speed + 50t of strengh to win this fight just show how Ryu is superior.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 23, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Batman is the better fighter.
> 
> But he has no chance here. Ryu have much better phisical stats.
> 
> Batman fans trying to put him in FTL reaction speed + 50t of strengh to win this fight just show how Ryu is superior.



Yeah.  Would like to see the stats on Man-Bat and him actually fighting them to know how he put them all out.  Additionally, beating something that is 50+ tons in strength doesn't give you equal strength.  This holds especially true for Batman who usually uses his intelligence to beat physically superior foes.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 23, 2015)

Punchsplosion said:


> Yeah.  Would like to see the stats on Man-Bat and him actually fighting them to know how he put them all out.  Additionally, beating something that is 50+ tons in strength doesn't give you equal strength.  This holds especially true for Batman who usually uses his intelligence to beat physically superior foes.



batman batkicked a nuclear missile proof bunker door down.


he also has feats of breaking handcuffs and splitting motorcycles in half with his fists.



may i remind you batman is "normal human"



fyi, not arguing that bats would win, just pointing out people who write batman comics are fokkin stupid.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 23, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> batman batkicked a nuclear missile proof bunker door down.
> 
> 
> he also has feats of breaking handcuffs and splitting motorcycles in half with his fists.
> ...



Oh I most definitely agree.  In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to see FTL Batman with Multi-City Block+ striking strength accepted.  I just think it is laughable.

Sans batsuit, gadgets, and prep against Ryu?  I think he loses most fights.

Batman?  127 martial arts, creative, intelligent, experienced with fighting metas (usually beats them with tech/prep), mhs reactions, and knowledge of pressure points.

Ryu?  Dedicated his entire life to the mastery of one exotic fighting style, has fought against (and beat out) nearly every martial arts on the planet (including some exotic ones practiced by massively superhuman fighters), mhs reactions, and can amp himself physically with ki.

People with stats like Ryu are usually taken down by a wombo-combo of tactical planning and tech.  Since Ryu's durability and strength are so high, Bruce would need to get pressure point strikes on him.  

The question is can he do that?  Maybe a time or two.  The problem is that Ryu has had interaction with Gen before.  Gen kills people with pressure point strikes.  That is his whole fighting style and he's a master at it.  Which is why I give it to Ryu 9/10.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2015)

Batman isn't 50 toner but I don't see him being the slower one here, he has dodge shazam lightning and explosions point blank


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 23, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Batman isn't 50 toner but I don't see him being the slower one here, he has dodge shazam lightning and explosions point blank



I see it the other way around; I can see Bats being that strong but not that fast :sweat

Still, Ryu has the DC/dura/speed advantage so he beats Bruce


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 23, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Batman isn't 50 toner but I don't see him being the slower one here, he has dodge shazam lightning and explosions point blank



I most definitely know he is MHS.  I'm not harping on his speed.  I don't think either person is blitzing the other.  Their speed might be comparable.

However, their durability/strength are not.  And without his suit, he isn't taking a single attack from a serious Ryu.  Whereas, he has to land pressure point strikes to win due to the durability.

It's just not a good matchup for Bruce.  He's fighting an opponent with experience in dealing with superhumans that are master martial artists.  Bruce giving him a fighting style that he hasn't seen is severely unlikely and his one way of winning won't surprise Ryu in the slightest. 

@Warlordgab  Fuck no Batman isn't that strong lol.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 23, 2015)

In terms of martial arts skill Batman is definitely more skilled than Ryu he's mastered every martial art on the planet and is good enough to train others to be on par with him in a few months. Ryu is only a master of one and gets by on just that

Batman is only limited by being a regular human to be honest. If the comics didn't go so far to establish that fact his endurance feats far surpass anything Ryu can do.
Comic book Batman is a legit superhuman by IRL standards


----------



## Ausar (Oct 24, 2015)

Here's the most recent Batman vs Deathstroke fight, which is in the New 52:

[YOUTUBE]xxYHyBYPbyI[/YOUTUBE]

According to this recently de-aged to his prime Slade, due to him having two eyes, he is not at 100% though... but afak it's Batman's greatest martial arts battle in the New 52.

Love how after all is said and done, Bats tank a point-blank building explosion and walks it off. lol


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 24, 2015)

Ausar said:


> Here's the most recent Batman vs Deathstroke fight, which is in the New 52:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xxYHyBYPbyI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That was Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing this  but despite Bats could trade blows with New 52 Slade, he's still outmatched by Ryu


----------



## Ausar (Oct 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> That was Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing this  but despite Bats could trade blows with New 52 Slade, he's still outmatched by Ryu



No prob bro! 

Tony Daniel's Deathstroke series is really badass! It reads like a battle-manga almost, and Slade has fought all of the trinity(Batman, Wonder Woman and Superman) one-on-one in his series!(The latter two weren't much of fights really lol).

Not to mention he is one of the best comic book artists around atm imo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



















On topic: Yeah, Ryu takes it though-Fighting against Akuma is something he can do, so, yeah. lol


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 26, 2015)

Punchsplosion said:


> I most definitely know he is MHS.  I'm not harping on his speed.  I don't think either person is blitzing the other.  Their speed might be comparable.
> 
> However, their durability/strength are not.  And without his suit, he isn't taking a single attack from a serious Ryu.  Whereas, he has to land pressure point strikes to win due to the durability.
> 
> It's just not a good matchup for Bruce.  He's fighting an opponent with experience in dealing with superhumans that are master martial artists.  Bruce giving him a fighting style that he hasn't seen is severely unlikely and his one way of winning won't surprise Ryu in the slightest.



Batman is also an expert of fighting Superhuman Martial Artists like Wonder Woman, Superman and Slade for example. So I don't see what that has got to do with anything.

Also I have put enough feats to this thread to show that he is at least 50+ tonner with FTL reaction and combat time, I have seen 0 feats for Ryu.

If we put New 52 feats here too, then he hurt Slade, someone who took as submarine explosion point blank and walked it off.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 26, 2015)

Deathstroke fought WW and Supes with his God slayer blade though, which gives amped stats. He got one hit on Supes, until Supes blitzed him. WW also took him down. 

Still back to the thread, Batman takes this.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 26, 2015)

XImpossibruX said:


> Deathstroke fought WW and Supes with his God slayer blade though, which gives amped stats. He got one hit on Supes, until Supes blitzed him. WW also took him down.
> 
> Still back to the thread, Batman takes this.



How? In pure strength (multi-city block level) Ryu greatly outlcasses Bats and the skill gap isn't very large if it even exists (as I think Ryu's one style that he's honed all his life and is above a lot of other forms of martial arts in his verse, should be comparable to Batman's training in many different styles).


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 26, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> How? In pure strength (multi-city block level) Ryu greatly outlcasses Bats and the skill gap isn't very large if it even exists (as I think Ryu's one style that he's honed all his life and is above a lot of other forms of martial arts in his verse, should be comparable to Batman's training in many different styles).



I re-read OP, cause I thought there was no KI allowed, which would put Ryu at peak human. But if you kept his strength with just no energy attacks, then it's in Ryu's favor. 

Despite that, Bruce technique and pressure point combat would even out the strength difference. 



Literally 1 panel pressure points takes down a much stronger foe. Though, it's unfair to compare that brick to Ryu, who is fast enough to react to the pressure point combat and recognize the technique. 

With that strength, Ryu takes this. Even stats, Batman takes him out.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 26, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> How? In pure strength (multi-city block level) Ryu greatly outlcasses Bats and the skill gap isn't very large if it even exists (as I think Ryu's one style that he's honed all his life and is above a lot of other forms of martial arts in his verse, should be comparable to Batman's training in many different styles).



batman has mastered over 100 styles...yes yes, there is the bruce lee hundred kicks very scary much more than blaa blaa blaa. 


but he meant that a master of one thing is better than jack of all trades...but batman is a master of all trades. not a mere jack. so in terms of martial arts bruce lee is stronger, and batman comes second, ryu is third.



still, the stat difference gives it to ryu....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

Batman fighting style incorporate 15 styles.

But why he is more skillful  than Ryu? It's because of his tactical mind. Bruce fight methodically none of his movements and hits are without purpose and all part of a end goal. 

So given all stats equal Bruce would wreck Ryu. 
Also a known fact Bruce can use Chi he doesn't like to use it but he can, Karate kid mention  that if Bruce would fully Master Chi he'll be a force to be reckon with.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Is this a joke? Batman stalemated Cass Cain, held his own with Bronze Tiger and Lady Shiva in terms of skill he rekts Ryu.



Defend America over Japn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

NaS said:


> Defend America over Japn.



Well I am half American unlike you who is 0% American


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Batman fighting style incorporate 15 styles.
> 
> But why he is more skillful  than Ryu? It's because of his tactical mind. Bruce fight methodically none of his movements and hits are without purpose and all part of a end goal.
> 
> ...




and he is master of a 100 fighting styles, all to which he can switch to given the need. not to mention the other stuff you said.


batman has ryu outgunned in terms of skills..but the stat difference does lose it to him(also which you mentioned here..i should get some sleep...)


----------



## Chainwave (Oct 26, 2015)

Batman can master 9999 styles, how is it relevant? Ryu fought against various styles from all over the world, it's not like his own style has a devastating weakness that could be exploited by any of the aforementioned styles, so what difference does it make if Batman can switch from one to another mid-fight.


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 26, 2015)

Chainwave said:


> Batman can master 9999 styles, how is it relevant? Ryu fought against various styles from all over the world, it's not like his own style has a devastating weakness that could be exploited by any of the aforementioned styles, so what difference does it make if Batman can switch from one to another mid-fight.



Actually given Batman's style incorporates over a dozen martial art styles and he's able to switch them when needed, it's safe to say Ryu has never fought an opponent like Bruce


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 26, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> How? In pure strength (multi-city block level) Ryu greatly outlcasses Bats and the skill gap isn't very large if it even exists (as I think Ryu's one style that he's honed all his life and is above a lot of other forms of martial arts in his verse, should be comparable to Batman's training in many different styles).



Since when does Strength ouclassing mean anything in a Martial Art fights? Bruce fought with Diana, kicked in the stomach hard enough to cut out her oxygen, take her out of the fight. Now that is a woman who can tank being thrown from high orbit into Earth.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 26, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Since when does Strength ouclassing mean anything in a Martial Art fights? Bruce fought with Diana, kicked in the stomach hard enough to cut out her oxygen, take her out of the fight. Now that is a woman who can tank being thrown from high orbit into Earth.



you ...do understand that, that is an outlier for bats..

i mean for fucks sake. wonderwoman can go h2h with superman. nothing batman can do would even tickle her!


next thing we are going to do is pull out the batkick...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

To be fair Batman harming class 100s has been explained that those were pressure point strikes that bypass physical durability in the case when he knocked out a mind controlled Solomon Grundy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

Chainwave said:


> Batman can master 9999 styles, how is it relevant? Ryu fought against various styles from all over the world, it's not like his own style has a devastating weakness that could be exploited by any of the aforementioned styles, so what difference does it make if Batman can switch from one to another mid-fight.



Because Bruce would throw punches whose sole purpose was to put a nerve strike on Ryu


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Because Bruce would throw punches whose sole purpose was to put a nerve strike on Ryu



Heres the thing about pressure point strikes no one seems to consider...They only work if you successfully land them on very specific parts of your opponents body. They require perfect precision...In the middle of a fight...If anything were to throw off his aim like Ryu just assuming he's punching even and blocking or moving just enough that Bats touches him and still is off by a few inches the entire attack becomes worthless.

If Ryu just tries to liver shot him or punch him in the jaw and his blow is off by a few inches then Bruce is still getting pasted.

Pressure point strikes aren't an advantage but a crutch in this case.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> Heres the thing about pressure point strikes no one seems to consider...They only work if you successfully land them on very specific parts of your opponents body. They require perfect precision...In the middle of a fight...If anything were to throw off his aim like Ryu just assuming he's punching even and blocking or moving just enough that Bats touches him and still is off by a few inches the entire attack becomes worthless.
> 
> If Ryu just tries to liver shot him or punch him in the jaw and his blow is off by a few inches then Bruce is still getting pasted.
> 
> Pressure point strikes aren't an advantage but a crutch in this case.



Bruce isn't slower than Ryu just an FYI dodging lasers, explosions, aircraft minigun fire in his sleep.

Bruce is very precise have you seen his pinpoint batarang accuracy with his back turned? 
He'll land nerve strikes and pressure points


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Bruce isn't slower than Ryu just an FYI dodging lasers, explosions, aircraft minigun fire in his sleep.
> 
> Bruce is very precise have you seen his pinpoint batarang accuracy with his back turned?
> He'll land nerve strikes and pressure points



Hes shown doing stuff like tossing batarangs perfectly into the muzzles of guns with almost his back turned...I don?t doubt his accuracy overall, but his accuracy in a fist fight against a guy who might be up there with him in speed, is familiar with pressure point strikes, can out muscle him, can turn him to pudding/break his bones with singular strikes and doesn't even remotely have to be that accurate with his own blows.

The problem isn't just whether he'll land the blows or not but the fact that he has to in order to win this...

Master Wayne here has to rely on landing specialized techniques applied to specific parts of his opponent's body to win. 

Ryu just has to land any blow whatsoever. At worst a few times.

Whether Bruce is good at it or not that is still more effort and carefulness then his opponent will even remotely need to get effective results. And his opponent isn't even a bad or inexperienced fighter. If Ryu isn't getting blitzed then those pressure point strikes aren't going to do much unless Ryu is completely caught off guard.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> Hes shown doing stuff like tossing batarangs perfectly into the muzzles of guns with almost his back turned...I don’t doubt his accuracy overall, but his accuracy in a fist fight against a guy who might be up there with him in speed, is familiar with pressure point strikes, can out muscle him, can turn him to pudding/break his bones with singular strikes and doesn't even remotely have to be that accurate with his own blows.
> 
> The problem isn't just whether he'll land the blows or not but the fact that he has to in order to win this...
> 
> ...



I'm just saying the guy has landed these attacks on high level Bricks who body mass is like 5 to 10 time his. He has even done on aliens whose physiology is far different from ours. 

And also Bruce will be careful but Ryu won't be because of his stat advantage and that will be Ryu undoing vs a fighter like Bruce who will exploit it.
And if Bruce can fend off and survive a Mind controlled Supes for 3 days straight then he can buy himself enough time to land a decisive blow on RYU


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm just saying the guy has landed these attacks on high level Bricks who body mass is like 5 to 10 time his. He has even done on aliens whose physiology is far different from ours.
> 
> And also Bruce will be careful but Ryu won't be because of his stat advantage and that will be Ryu undoing vs a fighter like Bruce who will exploit it.
> And if Bruce can fend off and survive a Mind controlled Supes for 3 days straight then he can buy himself enough time to land a decisive blow on RYU



A.)  Ryu is one the most technical fighters in his verse.  That is why he can fight people above his stats.  Like Bison, Gill, and Akuma.

B.)  Assuming a character that knows nothing about his opponent will fight like an idiot because you like the other character better?  Not bias at all.

C.)  Comparable speed means that Bruce will be doing more blocking than dodging.  Which ends the fight instantly because his blocking appendage gets liquified without the batsuit.


This ends specifically because Bruce cant block a serious attack from Ryu without it causing massive, fight-ending damage.

I am okay with you discussing the virtues of said character that you like.  However, you can never do just that.  You always result to dowplaying the other character.  Ryu doesnt know he has the stat advantage.  He knows he's fighting another talented martial artist.  Which means he isnt just going to make a simple mistake.  He also has a fighting style that Bruce hasnt dealt with.  The "shoto" style is specific to Sreet Fighter and not a conventional style that Bruce has mastered.

Just stahp.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 26, 2015)

Also Bruce knows nothing bout Ryu.  Which means that he is coming with his standard array of attacks and wont figure out that he needs pressure points againt Ryu until it is too late.


----------



## The Runner (Oct 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm just saying the guy has landed these attacks on high level Bricks who body mass is like 5 to 10 time his. He has even done on aliens whose physiology is far different from ours.
> 
> And also Bruce will be careful but Ryu won't be because of his stat advantage and that will be Ryu undoing vs a fighter like Bruce who will exploit it.
> *And if Bruce can fend off and survive a Mind controlled Supes for 3 days straight then he can buy himself enough time to land a decisive blow on RYU*



Are you talking about "Hush"? Because Batman had 1.) PIS personified in the form of a _tiny_ shard of kryptonite that did much more damage than it was supposed to (Again, PIS) and 2.) Supes was fighting off the mind-control from the inside while fighting Bats, as Bruce noticed when he realised that he wasn't a splattered mess all over the street.

Also, I don't recall him fighting Supes for 3 days in hush, that is, if it IS hush.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

Ryu isn't the most technical fighter in his verse he has a god mode power up that's why he can fight even with those guys.

Compare to Bruce tactical mind? Yes ryu is an idiot and you would be a fool to argue otherwise.

Bruce kicks down tree trunks and can jump off sky scrapers and land on his feet about half way down (his fight with a talon assassin) with any injuries. Yes Ryu isn't liquidfying his arms if he can tank a punch in the batsuit with just broken ribs from class 80 bricks then he can tank Ryu hits somewhat. In fact Bruce much faster without the batsuit hold him down.
And you go ahead over hype  someone whose feats and verse aren't comparable. Ryu has a stat advantage sure? Has batman face someone like that before? Multiple times in his 7 decades of comic book history. 

Can Ryu win ? Most often yes Can Bruce win? Yes he can


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 27, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> *Ryu isn't the most technical fighter in his verse* he has a god mode power up that's why he can fight even with those guys.
> 
> Compare to Bruce tactical mind? Yes ryu is an idiot and you would be a fool to argue otherwise.
> 
> ...



I didn't say he was the most technical.  I said ONE of the most technical and he is that.  He's won at least two of the World Fighting Tournaments in his verse.

Ryu isn't near the tactical genius that Bruce is.  However, Ryu is a master martial artist of a style that Bruce has no knowledge of.  Bruce does make Ryu look like an idiot with respects to strategy and what not.  However, that doesn't matter near as much as you are pointing out because:

1.)  Neither have any knowledge of the other.
2.)  Ryu has far superior stats in a couple of important areas.
3.)  Bats has no armor.

I'm hyping Ryu and you don't have rose-colored glasses in this situation for Brucey?  Okay.  Anyways, the moment he blocks an attack against Ryu (I.E. Most of the scenarios), Mr. Wayne gets crippled in a way that ends this fight.

So, 8-9/10 for Ryu because Bruce won't be using pressure points before he takes something he can't walk away from.

If he had knowledge in the situation?  I would give this to Bruce the other way 9-10/10.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2015)

Big Boss takes both tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 27, 2015)

NaS said:


> Defend America over Japn.





The Mad King said:


> Well I am half American unlike you who is 0% American



This thread looks like it's in serious need of some Tom Servo


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 27, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> Gladly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah Balrog, at least, tanked a nuke point blank.



Ryu beats him and is higher tier than him.

Balrog has a punch called "Gigaton Blow".  Don't think it is actually an exaggeration in this case.  Lulz.


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 27, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> To be fair Batman harming class 100s has been explained that those were pressure point strikes that bypass physical durability in the case when he knocked out a mind controlled Solomon Grundy.



That is not true, more feats for Batman.


Karate Kid dodging Heat Vision left and right, no problems.


Batman stalemating Karate Kid, stalemating his reactions.


Batman hurts Wonder Woman with a single punch.




Batman slaughters this match.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes let's use absolute high ends


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2015)

Punchsplosion said:


> Yeah Balrog, at least, tanked a nuke point blank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gigaton Balrog is definitely an exaggeration


----------



## gabies (Oct 27, 2015)

i still think ryu wins by being physically stronger


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm inclined to say Bruce is the better martial artist by virtue of having mastered over 100 different martial arts and his intellect allows him to use all of his knowledge in creative ways. Ryu should still heavily outclass him in every other stat tho, which is why I think he'd take this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> Gladly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you try use people whose abilities no where similar, illusion being he same thing as mystic Martial Art TP


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 27, 2015)

Ryu shoves a hadoken up his ass.


----------



## tanman (Oct 27, 2015)

Next level Bruce wank.
I love it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2015)

next level Batman deserve next level


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 27, 2015)

nobody has been arguing for batman to win this since page 1 and you lads still managed to turn it into a four page long slugfest?


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Gigaton Balrog is definitely an exaggeration



That is what people said about FTL/Planet Level FFVII and look at where we are today....

Maybe we'll get some good feats for SFV.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah we will. But not for fucking Balrog


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 27, 2015)

Waiting for Ryu feats. Batman still winning.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 27, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> D
> Yo, Where the fuck did I say he would beat karate kid ?  Try reading something thoroughly for a change instead of arguing like a battered woman?]



Is this the new form of internet tough guy? Spouting some MRA parody comment as if that makes you sound tough? 




The Mad King said:


> But that's nice snipping a small piece of my post out of context.



continuing to bring that feat up as if it matters in this debate, for Bruce Wayne was the height of idiocy and biased...that'd be why I ripped into it.




The Mad King said:


> D
> Batman best  strength feat is in the new 52  that feat you mention has been wayyyy out of date



So nu52 Bruce without his god suit and other techno/magical hax has outperformed his Spiderman level feat? Where? 

Because the implied Chi control to shrug off nerve gas doesn't count towards strength. 



TobiSan said:


> Waiting for Ryu feats. Batman still winning.



Batman beating Udon comics Ryuu not much else


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 27, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> So nu52 Bruce without his god suit and other techno/magical hax has outperformed his Spiderman level feat? Where?
> 
> Because the implied Chi control to shrug off nerve gas doesn't count towards strength.
> 
> ...





n52 batman is as much of a human as i am an angel.


aka not very much so. if we took some of this feats seriously, i think he would be a lot stronger and faster than spidermate....


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 27, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> *n52 batman is as much of a human as i am an angel.*
> 
> 
> aka not very much so. if we took some of this feats seriously, i think he would be a lot stronger and faster than spidermate....



That's always been the case to be fair, Bruce has always been underestimated by a lot of boards in the regards.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 27, 2015)

There is some crazy crap in these endings that probably need to be analyzed.

[YOUTUBE]t_9RWwOWaaI[/YOUTUBE]

Of note?

1.)  Bison's Psycho Crusher moving considerably faster than Charlie's fighter jet.

2.)  Energy beam from the Thailand statue/robot traveling from the ground to a satellite in space in about a second.

3.)  Energy beam shown to have enough power to wipe out a city.

4.)  Energy beam and psycho crusher shown to be comparable speed when they intercept one another.

5.)  Guy reacting to a Psycho Crusher at point-blank range and annihilating Bison.

Other stuff too that I may have missed.

Someone should get Vivi here to look at this stuff and calc it.

On-topic/off-topic:

Next thing you know.  We'll be getting people claiming that Bruce (sans armor) can tangle with Akuma even though Gen's pressure point death strikes have no effect on Akuma in the canon when they fight and Akuma slaughters every villain in Batman's rogue gallery at the same time by flexing his ki.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 27, 2015)

Ugh Batman fanboyism. 


TobiSan said:


> That is not true, more feats for Batman.
> 
> 
> Karate Kid dodging Heat Vision left and right, no problems.
> ...




A Karate Kid who was weakened and was ranked like 3 levels above Batman as a martial artist even then?Karate Kid should never struggle with Batman in any of Val's incarnations.

Yeah Batman hurting Diana is totally not stupid.



Punchsplosion said:


> That is what people said about FTL/Planet Level FFVII and look at where we are today....
> 
> Maybe we'll get some good feats for SFV.



Anyone can inflate power levels(not saying you are) , some people here are using similar methods with minor differences to do so for Batman. If Balrog has no gigaton level feat or scaling to apply, he can't do it. I mean I'm sure the upcoming game will boost the verse but till then, wait and see.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 27, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> A Karate Kid who was weakened and was ranked like 3 levels above Batman as a martial artist even then?Karate Kid should never struggle with Batman in any of Val's incarnations.
> 
> Yeah Batman hurting Diana is totally not stupid.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was pretty much joking about the Gigaton statement (hence the "Lulz").  However, it seems that Balrog might actually be in SFV.  So, who knows.  He might get some love.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Is this the new form of internet tough guy? Spouting some MRA parody comment as if that makes you sound tough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> That's always been the case to be fair, Bruce has always been underestimated by a lot of boards in the regards.



tis is true...but nowadays he has feats that place him in city+ level dc with ftl reaction speed and all the other nice jazz.

it just breaks the suspension of disbelief a lot worse than any of batmans earlier feats...except maybe that silver batman that could jump ten feet into the air from standing still....


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> tis is true...but nowadays he has feats that place him in city+ level dc with ftl reaction speed and all the other nice jazz.
> 
> it just breaks the suspension of disbelief a lot worse than any of batmans earlier feats...except maybe that silver batman that could jump ten feet into the air from standing still....



City level Batman?  When? And how? Could you please post the feat?


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> City level Batman?  When? And how? Could you please post the feat?



actually i only know about the feat through here...apparently he kicked some nuclear proof bunker door down without any help or anything...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 28, 2015)

Batman is blatantly superhuman in the new 52 
I mean he can stop a speeding car by pulling his grapnel line
How far he goes up that scale is up for debate but he has feats that justify putting him up and down the scale.

City Level Batman? Go even Bigger


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> Batman is blatantly superhuman in the new 52
> I mean he can stop a speeding car by pulling his grapnel line
> How far he goes up that scale is up for debate but he has feats that justify putting him up and down the scale.
> 
> City Level Batman? Go even Bigger



galaxy level batman


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah, no, Ryu punches batman once , batman is turned into batconfetti


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

I use to think that but then I see Bruce tank a shit ton of hits by high level bricks that has been so consistent that it's basically apart of his durability and even if you factor the bat suit it shouldn't make any sense either


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 28, 2015)

Couldn't you guys simply scale Batman to Slade? I mean he was capable of beating him

So how long would Deathstroke last against Ryu?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

With or without armor?


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> With or without armor?



What about Slade with no armor fighting a Ryu with no hadoken?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't know to be honest Slade would need a sword as his skills is mostly with his sword


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> galaxy level batman



Higher, Nu 52 Darkseid is higher than that arguably. Still, it's not the first time street to meta level characters take part in cosmic level battles and take hits e.g Peter Parker, Dick Grayson, Steve Rogers etc, best not to take it seriously. Especially when the more powerful Hell Bat armor Batman needed a god crystal and Darkseid's own power used against him just to knock him back a bit at the cost of wrecking his armor. Matta Clatta is joking obviously.


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I use to think that but then I see Bruce tank a shit ton of hits by high level bricks that has been so consistent that it's basically apart of his durability and even if you factor the bat suit it shouldn't make any sense either



Yes, calculating Avatar humans to Mach speeds is normal. When I start calculating Batman it's all PIS.

As long as Avatar bullshit keeps going, I am gonna start calcing every DC street leveler.

A lot of people say Bruce is just a human, but I am open to proof of real life humans mastering 127 different martial arts in span of 10-20 years.


Unless people start showing me FTL feats from Ryu he is not doing anything against Bruce.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 28, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Yes, calculating Avatar humans to Mach speeds is normal. When I start calculating Batman it's all PIS.
> 
> As long as Avatar bullshit keeps going, I am gonna start calcing every DC street leveler.
> 
> ...



Using faulty logic and a sour grapes mentality to justify using ridiculous high-end/outlier feats?  Cool story.

Because mastering 127 martial arts is the same thing as being a FTL peak human right?

Bottom line.  In the OBD, we go with what is generally accepted by the masses.  Bruce isn't anywhere close to Light Speed reactions.  MHS+ street levelers are acceptable now given a fair amount of calcs.  However, the wet dreams of Batman as a FTL reactions street level character aren't gonna fly quite yet.

So, having said that.

Ryu takes this for the reasons mentioned despite your wanking.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

honestly tho...batmans "outliers" far outnumber his "average showings" 



but i do agree to just ignoring them....ftl batman with city+ dc is just shite...it was already annoying when he was able to punch through brick walls like nothing and dodge bullets point blank...


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 28, 2015)

puolakanaho;54621294[B said:
			
		

> ]honestly tho...batmans "outliers" far outnumber his "average showings" [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> but i do agree to just ignoring them....ftl batman with city+ dc is just shite...it was already annoying when he was able to punch through brick walls like nothing and dodge bullets point blank...



Nah.  Although, there are a fair amount of them.  However, that is to be expected when the authors have to justify allowing a peak human vigilante to hang with the big dawgs of the Justice League.  Some leeway is okay when discussing what Batman can do in the feats department.  But using the inch that is given and taking it to the proverbial mile is pretty lazy and outright garbage.  Yet, some posters want to do just that.

I'm okay (as in the majority of the ODB) with MHS street levelers.  But even the most die hard Batman supporter should sit back and realize just wtf is wrong with FTL Batman (or any peak human for that matter),


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> honestly tho...batmans "outliers" far outnumber his "average showings"
> 
> 
> 
> but i do agree to just ignoring them....ftl batman with city+ dc is just shite...it was already annoying when he was able to punch through brick walls like nothing and dodge bullets point blank...



No, stuff like relativistic street levels/meta levels or FTL street/meta is usually 2% of the norm, some rare cases do exist where certain character's powerset and consistent feats operates at those. These characters have been around for years and appear in tons of books, you could have 9000 feats of Captain America beating a planet buster but it would still be 2% of his career worth arguably. 

Popular characters amongst street and metas have jobber aura, they appear on big books to help them sell and will hang with cosmics. They are usually in their own books much weaker than their team books e.g Daredevil in his own book is way weaker than Daredevil on an Avenger book. Put guys like Green Arrow, Hawkeye and such in many books, some of those being against big cosmic stuff, you'll rack up a decent number but it would'nt really add upto rivalling all their feats in non team books or guest stars, Batman or Captain America or Spider Man are exceptions since they appear in so many and even in their books sometimes fight stuff like that.

Batman is an exception but he's got prep master, gadgets, armors etc to sometimes justify this. Regular Batman really should not hang with Superman or Wonder Woman without some magic/cosmic device on him.

EDIT Spider Man is another exception as he's evolved or devolved in his power levels plus sometimes uses armor of his own e.g The Other/spider god avatar form.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> This 2008 passive aggressive posting



oh the irony....



The Mad King said:


> Poster 1 claims because Ryu has dealt with kungfu in Street fighter he can deal with any form of kungfu in DC"
> Myself state no he can't because DC verse has feats like this
> 
> Immortal watchdog only see what he wants to see in my post. Yeah not going to work with me move on from my post .



Well look at you, harping on something that has nothing to do with the issue I took with your post at all. Namely that bringing up KK's feats as if they matter for Bruce in any way is preposterous.


The Mad King said:


> No but casually running through a solid brick wall and fucking breaking 6 inch solid marble casually along with kicking a motorcycle in half suggest he is above his 2 ton limit. You know reading nu52 helps .



....how is this above supporting the weight of the side of a fucking building on his back?



puolakanaho said:


> tis is true...but nowadays he has feats that place him in city+ level dc with ftl reaction speed and all the other nice jazz.
> ..



...No



Warlordgab said:


> City level Batman?  When? And how? Could you please post the feat?



Yeah I'm gonna go ahead and say anyone who came to that conclusion did so because they don't understand how to analyze feats properly


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2015)

You are right, the bunker feat is misanalysed and that city level Batman was disproven in another topic months ago.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 28, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You are right, the bunker feat is misanalysed and that city level Batman was disproven in another topic months ago.



That's what I thought. This calcing/parroting what older more experience debaters have argued instead of going purely off the source material has seriously crippled the analytical ability of a lot of posters.

We've sacrificed knowledge for convenience 



Punchsplosion said:


> t is generally accepted by the masses.  Bruce isn't anywhere close to Light Speed reactions.  MHS+ street levelers are acceptable now given a fair amount of calcs.  .



Actually no, that's been acceptable always, for guys like the Symbiotes, Spiderman, Iron Fist, Shang Chi, Stick and arguably Cassie Cain...Kenshin Himura and so on

not because of the calcs but because of consistent high end showings spanning the entire breadth of the characters career.

The feats for Bruce have never been there, but they've been there for a metric fuckton of other street level characters...to the point where its always been the mark of a shitty vs board to deny it.



TobiSan said:


> Yes, calculating Avatar humans to Mach speeds is normal. When I start calculating Batman it's all PIS.
> 
> As long as Avatar bullshit keeps going, I am gonna start calcing every DC street leveler.
> 
> ...



You know what the biggest difference is between Bruce and Those Avatar characters? One of those two operates by enhancing their physical stats with Chi...the other..operates by..Being Batman

in otherwords, I'll proceed to laugh at your calcs dismiss them and then go on and explain why Bruce lacks the consistent feats to be considered ftl


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2015)

Actually being fair the feats are there for Bruce, he's a popular guy, DC's highest seller and he appears in a ton of books including Bat family, Super family, JL and event based stuff, so he does have feats. It's just more jobber aura like Wolverine's or Cap's.

The Bat armors do justify some of those but the instances of regular Batman doing it are PIS.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 28, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Actually being fair the feats are there for Bruce, he's a popular guy, DC's highest seller and he appears in a ton of books including Bat family, Super family, JL and event based stuff, so he does have feats.* It's just more jobber aura like Wolverine's or Cap's.*
> 
> The Bat armors do justify some of those but the instances of regular Batman doing it are PIS.



That's what I meant when I said that, there are no solid feats of Bruce unaugmented doing that.

It's not like the guy can't just walk into his cave and walk out with a serum or tech enhancement that gives him Superman level stats...we know he can and we know it because he's done stuff like that and worse.

But yeah Bruce gets his jobber aura ala Wolverine as well and it allows him to do some visually awesome yet blatantly PIS things.

As for Cap he's got an inuniverse explanation for his fights with class one hundreds, one I always wondered why they never gave to Bruce. The justification is that Steve basically created his own defensive fighting style that makes use of his shield and his serum enhanced reflexes to "roll" with a punch or a kick just enough that most of the force just "pushes" him along..as opposed to smearing him.

Not that it would stop him from being turned into a red smear if he got punched in a speed blitz by a flying brick if said Brick really wanted to kill him


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 28, 2015)

So glad you two showed up.  Saves the long-winded responses that I was going to post.  Lol.

Yeah, there are routine high-ends that those characters have (in particular, Spiderman/Symbiotes/Iron Fist/etc).  But people like Captain America and Batman have gotten recent acceptable boosts because of EM's reanalysis of feats and calcs in the past year or so which reignited the street level/speed/reactions debate.  Obviously, there are explanations for why he is able to do what he does (I.E. the "rolling" thing), but Steve and Bruce as simple-bullet timers was a view routinely argued for by other less-experienced posters circa 2013-14.  Or at least, I vaguely remember some threads where that was the case.  Hell, I might have even been one of the ones doing it.

The point is that, like you guys have said, Bruce gets away with a fair amount due to prep. tech, and his armor.  But that can only justify certain stats to a limited extent.  FTL reactions and city level durability/DC are not legitimate and laughable to even suggest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 28, 2015)

Punchsplosion said:


> Obviously, there are explanations for why he is able to do what he does (I.E. the "rolling" thing), but Steve and Bruce as simple-bullet timers was a view routinely argued for by other less-experienced posters circa 2013-14.  Or at least, I vaguely remember some threads where that was the case.  Hell, I might have even been one of the ones doing it.
> .



It's been hotly contested for a decade actually, that argument was a controversial topic when I started as a newbie, and that was when Bush was barely in his second term and it was kind of getting old then. Neither side budged and different forums had different criteria for evidence of course, but even on the less strict sites it was pretty heated.

So I am not surprised its still a thing to varying degrees. i would say both Rogers and Bruce have valid bullet timing feats but where I draw the line personally is when people claim they're both on par with Spiderman


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 28, 2015)

So how big the gap between good ol spidey and bruce/captain america? Plus where spidey sitting high meta or something?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> oh the irony....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 28, 2015)

Claudio Swiss said:


> So how big the gap between good ol spidey and bruce/captain america? Plus where spidey sitting high meta or something?



Big enough that realistically both should be beat into the ground.

Pete's a class thirty who can lightning time and his precog can let him aim dodge lasers..



> Because he wasn't supporting the entire weight of the building it has been calculated long ago to be 2 tons.



fuck that calc? There's no way in hell it was two tons



> Again you nincompoop it's obvious you have no clue about nu52 batman which myself and 2 other members have pointed out is far physically superior to his older selves. I know you want to save face but bow out with some dignity man you're wrong on this



..Wait? Why are you making assumptions not in my post? 

I said "this feat is his best showing ever and you could arguably impeach it under an SM vs FL exemption" and you're flying off into a Batfan tirade?

talk about saving face, all I see is salt and bullshit

but then again..years pass and you're still a hypersensitive twit so


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 28, 2015)

Came to read IWD's posts. Was not disappointed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 29, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Came to read IWD's posts. Was not disappointed.



Speaking of not disappointed, look who's still around.

The man who convinced a strawman liberal on MFG to become a second amendment advocate in the span of five posts 



Qinglong said:


>



I'm gonna go ahead and file that under "Math contradicting what's happening on panel so don't really care" even though Chaos is probably the most accurate fucker around.

edit- wait no, there's a valid take on why it was only eight tons on his back..which would make that a low end showing for Spidey


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 29, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> It's been hotly contested for a decade actually, that argument was a controversial topic when I started as a newbie, and that was when Bush was barely in his second term and it was kind of getting old then. Neither side budged and different forums had different criteria for evidence of course, but even on the less strict sites it was pretty heated.
> 
> *So I am not surprised its still a thing to varying degrees. i would say both Rogers and Bruce have valid bullet timing feats but where I draw the line personally is when people claim they're both on par with Spiderman*


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 29, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> You know what the biggest difference is between Bruce and Those Avatar characters? One of those two operates by enhancing their physical stats with Chi...the other..operates by..Being Batman
> 
> in otherwords, I'll proceed to laugh at your calcs dismiss them and then go on and explain why Bruce lacks the consistent feats to be considered ftl



Same as I could dismiss Avatar calcs. They only dodge lighting a few times, Korra deflected a bomb once. 99% of their feats are as fast as Normal humans and that's easy to prove.

Avatar calcs are as inconsistent as are Batman calcs.

So yeah Batman stomps this, until somebody can show me Ryu being FTL combat speed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 29, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Big enough that realistically both should be beat into the ground.
> 
> Pete's a class thirty who can lightning time and his precog can let him aim dodge lasers..
> 
> ...



Oh you don't like people making assumptions of your posts? That's hysterical in an ironic way.

Years pass (lol this guy holds internet grudges )and and you still have the anger of a 12 year old picked last.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Same as I could dismiss Avatar calcs. They only dodge lighting a few times, Korra deflected a bomb once. 99% of their feats are as fast as Normal humans and that's easy to prove.
> 
> Avatar calcs are as inconsistent as are Batman calcs.
> 
> So yeah Batman stomps this, until somebody can show me Ryu being FTL combat speed.


I've never heard someone seriously argue that Avatar characters are really lightning timers, that would be absurd. Not nearly as absurd as saying Batman has FTL combat speed, but absurd.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 29, 2015)

Tobi's just throwing around weak strawmen.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 29, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I've never heard someone seriously argue that Avatar characters are really lightning timers, that would be absurd. Not nearly as absurd as saying Batman has FTL combat speed, but absurd.



he does seem to have a lot of ftl reaction speed feats...to be fair..and some ftl movement speed feats as well...


but again: even thou they are more norm than his low level feats..i would strongly oppose to taking them seriously since they are mostly just batman shilling,..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 29, 2015)

In a recent thread I saw someone posting a Captain America feat calculation from EM who put Capt reaction to FTL (this feat was Capt acknowledging and seeing a FTL ship crashing ) now in this same thread they equate Capt and Bats to similar standings. My points is Capt can be FTL but Bat feats doesn't make it FTL?


DISCLAIMER TO THOSE WHO HAVE ZERO COMPREHENSION SKILLS: I am advocating FTL Batman I am curious as to why consistent feats of Bruce is being downplayed when other characters of similar nature are legit.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 29, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> In a recent thread I saw someone posting a Captain America feat calculation from EM who put Capt reaction to FTL (this feat was Capt acknowledging and seeing a FTL ship crashing ) now in this same thread they equate Capt and Bats to similar standings. My points is Capt can be FTL but Bat feats doesn't make it FTL?
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER TO THOSE WHO HAVE ZERO COMPREHENSION SKILLS: I am advocating FTL Batman I am curious as to why consistent feats of Bruce is being downplayed when other characters of similar nature are legit.




I am assuming you meant that you *aren't* advocating FTL Batman.  Kinda of difficult to complain about other people's comprehension skills when you leave out a word.

That being said.  I'm going to make another assumption by saying you are talking about this calc...



The not FTL whatsoever reaction feat that only puts Cap at mach 1900.  Nowhere near FTL reactions.  Just MHS+.  Unless you are talking about something else.

So, to answer your question...

No.  Captain America doesn't get to be FTL either.

EDIT:  Cap doesn't even get mach 1892 if you notice what EM says in the blog.  Mach 189 is what Cap gets for reactions.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 29, 2015)

also: are we going to ignore the fact that captain america is amped up on magical steroids to a superhuman levels while batman trained martial arts and shit for like umphteen years?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 29, 2015)

Captain America super soldier formulae is what makes his stats even with Batman because it was to put a weak skinny kid to peak human conditioning.

Not superhuman conditioning only Ult Capt is super human


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 29, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Same as I could dismiss Avatar calcs. They only dodge lighting a few times, Korra deflected a bomb once. 99% of their feats are as fast as Normal humans and that's easy to prove.
> 
> Avatar calcs are as inconsistent as are Batman calcs.
> 
> So yeah Batman stomps this, until somebody can show me Ryu being FTL combat speed.



So basically you're going to compromise your integrity, credibility and objectivity due to being salty?

That's spectacular, this is exactly how you go about convincing people to change their ways, totally.



puolakanaho said:


> also: are we going to ignore the fact that captain america is amped up on magical steroids to a superhuman levels while batman trained martial arts and shit for like umphteen years?



Not to jump on the bullshit brigades bandwagon but comments like this are about as valid as going "Steve Rogers and prime Wilson Fisk are just peak humans doods"..when one is Steve Friggen Rogers and the other does things like no sell chi amped insta death pressure points on raw durability then one shots people who are blatantly superhuman

Bruce Wayne is as human as Dracula when it comes to his preposterous feats relative to humans..and I'd actually argue Bruce's damage soak feats are better than Steve's.

Steve beats him in raw stamina and having more consistent high end reaction time showings which admittedly can make a fight that should be a coin toss into a one sided affair ...but Bruce is by no means lagging behind the dude in any other area and as noted may be above him based on feats some categories.



Azrael Finalstar said:


> I've never heard someone seriously argue that Avatar characters are really lightning timers, that would be absurd. Not nearly as absurd as saying Batman has FTL combat speed, but absurd.



Also this, outside of that dude who likes to rape his under age cousins...and has somehow been allowed to sock puppet for years unpunished - no one claims this.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2015)

^
Movie cap seems to be explicitly super human too, to whoever said only the Ultimates version was superhuman

Anyway, Batman and Cap and those like them should be kept at that nebulous level of strength and speed where they're a bit above whats humanly possible, but not enough to be above street level on their own.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 29, 2015)

Locking on OPs request


----------

